# Screw top versus a cap changed when?



## Seaswood (Mar 30, 2018)

Two on left are caps two/three on right are screw on, when was the change?
ketchup bottles upper L is blue label.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 30, 2018)

Depends on what type of bottle your talking about?  LEON.


----------



## Seaswood (Mar 31, 2018)

The particular bottles are all ketchup bottles.

i posted above others that have a handle with a cap not screwed on.
bottle to R. Has a screw on log cabin two above are a cap? Unknown?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2018)

The earliest known screw top glass container is 1858, John Mason's fruit jars. 
Jim S


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 31, 2018)

Those bottles all date to the mid-20th century, like 1930-1970 era.  I think the ketchup bottles with the non-screw caps are actually later than the others.  There have been screw-cap ketchups since the 1890s at least.  Those non-screw caps were adopted for a brief time in the 60s or 70s I think.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes, I know I've dug 1890's Ketchup bottles with screw tops. Usually they have just a few really big screw threads on them. LEON.


----------



## Seaswood (Apr 1, 2018)

The two with the handles bigger one to L the line does not go to top of bottle up to a ring on top. The other it goes to top.
These all come outta the beach this winter in the massive North Easters that tore into beaches.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 1, 2018)

Seaswood said:


> The two with the handles bigger one to L the line does not go to top of bottle up to a ring on top. The other it goes to top.
> These all come outta the beach this winter in the massive North Easters that tore into beaches.


Usually the seam not going to the top means that it's an older bottle from before 1920 or so but in this case it doesn't.  It means it's a different type of Automatic Bottle Machine design.  They're an odd type of bottles to find buried in a beach, I'm guessing that trash was dumped either into the ocean there or next to the beach at some time in the mid-20th century.


----------



## Seaswood (Apr 1, 2018)

Clam bakes were often there as evidence everything I found was a condiment.
ketchup, mustard, pickles, it was convenient to bury the glass evidently.
sorta figured the cap was a manufacturing I'd some sort.
That bottle with the top lip added also the bottom was out of round in center?
thnx.


----------



## Seaswood (Apr 1, 2018)

Round in bottom not in center


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 1, 2018)

Did you find any other bottles like Beers or Sodas? LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 2, 2018)

I would not mess with any of these kind of bottles unless you what to build a house . there's just to many of them. the early Hines or pride of the farm are a lot more interesting .


----------



## Seaswood (Apr 3, 2018)

Pepsi still has the cap on it, although it was one of those that got sand burnt, Pepsi Co no return no deposit.

yes these are probably mid 19 century of interest as they were buried in the sand of which has been getting washed away by winter storms
i have a friend whom has found much older examples same area.
i just do not find those yet.


----------



## ulpilotrmh (Apr 4, 2018)

This is typical of any bottle formed on a modern bottle making machine. The gob of glass is first formed on one side of the machine in a type of mold (the blank) that forms the glass into a shape (the parison) that basically determines the distribution of glass in the mold. When the parison is swung to the mold side of the machine it is not uncommon for the parison to swing due to centrifugal force. Due to the speed at which the machine is working, the parison might not have time to recenter it self before the compressed air inflates the glass into the mold. The circular mark is the seam between the blank and the baffle (the separate part that forms the bottom of the parison).


----------

